# Nintendo Classic Mini: NES mit 30 Spielen - Comeback der Retro-Konsole



## David Martin (14. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo Classic Mini: NES mit 30 Spielen - Comeback der Retro-Konsole* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo Classic Mini: NES mit 30 Spielen - Comeback der Retro-Konsole


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Juli 2016)

Ziemlich cool eigentlich. Macht das bitte auch noch mit dem Super-NES


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Altbacken. Vor allem die arg kantigen wie unergonomischen Controller sind aus heutiger Sicht nur gruselig.

Ganz ehrlich:
Reicht es nicht einfach die NES-Titel auf dem 3DS zu emulieren?


----------



## Dosentier (14. Juli 2016)

Altbacken wirken nun mal Dinge die 30 Jahre alt sind.
Dass sie alles so gelassen haben wie es war, macht doch gerade den Reiz aus, ich werde es mir definitiv holen und hoffe noch auf einen SNES ableger


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

day1! [emoji7]


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juli 2016)

Originalgröße wäre schicker, aber trotzdem sowas von gekauft. Hoffentlich kann man auch andere Spiele kaufen.


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Originalgröße wäre schicker, aber trotzdem sowas von gekauft. Hoffentlich kann man auch andere Spiele kaufen.



Anscheinend soll es keine Online-Features geben - denke, man wird somit auch die Spielebibliothek nicht erweitern können.



> It doesn't look like players will be able to connect the games to their  Nintendo accounts and there won't be any online connectivity.


Quelle: Nintendo announces NES Classic Edition, launching this fall | Polygon


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2016)

Schickes Kästchen mit Nostalgiebonus.
Mein NES funktioniert allerdings nach wie vor einwandfrei.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

nx ist jetzt bitte mit modulschacht!


----------



## Atuan (14. Juli 2016)

Packt noch Tetris oben drauf und das Ding wäre perfekt!


----------



## Briareos (14. Juli 2016)

Oh man, oh man, oh man ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Altbacken. Vor allem die arg kantigen wie unergonomischen Controller sind aus heutiger Sicht nur gruselig.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich:
> Reicht es nicht einfach die NES-Titel auf dem 3DS zu emulieren?


Frevler!
Hängt ihn höher!


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Frevler!
> Hängt ihn höher!


Wieso? Der Kasten ist auch nur ein Emulator. Willst du die Spiele im Original spielen brauchst du die Originalkonsole und die Module. Als echter Sammler sowieso das einzig wahre.

Na ja gut, fürs Regal ist der Kasten vielleicht für Sammler ganz nett.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend soll es keine Online-Features geben - denke, man wird somit auch die Spielebibliothek nicht erweitern können.
> 
> 
> Quelle: Nintendo announces NES Classic Edition, launching this fall | Polygon



Vielleicht mit Modulen.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2016)

Wär zwar cool, aber glaube nicht, dass man bei dem Cartridges bzw. Mini-Cartridges verwenden können wird.


----------



## shaboo (14. Juli 2016)

Nach den bisherigen Quellen, die ich gelesen habe, wird man dauerhaft auf die 30 vorinstallierten Titel beschränkt sein. Auch wenn man mit 60 Dollar wenig falsch machen kann, ist das schon ziemlich mau. Bei den paar KB, die ein Spiel benötigt, hätten es da ruhig 50 oder 100 sein können. Außerdem hätte man doch mit weiteren Spielepacks für kleines Geld noch ein bisschen Umsatz zusätzlich generieren können. Naja, man muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen ...


----------



## Briareos (14. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieso? Der Kasten ist auch nur ein Emulator. Willst du die Spiele im Original spielen brauchst du die Originalkonsole und die Module. Als echter Sammler sowieso das einzig wahre.
> 
> Na ja gut, fürs Regal ist der Kasten vielleicht für Sammler ganz nett.


Emulator ist ja ganz schön und nett, ich habe selber einen RetroPie bei mir am Fernseher hängen.
Aber das echte Gefühl von damals hat man eben nur, wenn man die Spiele (ob Emulator oder Original-Hardware) mit dem Original-Eingabegerät spielt.
Mir würden die NES-USB-Controller fast reichen, aber der kleine Kasten sieht einfach so schön aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2016)

Das war die einzige Konsole, die ich in meinem Leben hatte. Hab ich damals in den 80er Jahren von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten bekommen. Die hab ich noch im Original da, steht im Schrank. Da haben meist meine Neffen noch mit gespielt.


----------



## kingston (15. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Ich habe zwar auch noch das Original irgendwo im Keller in meinem Elternhaus rumliegen, da sind aber nur 2 oder 3 Spiele dabei. Den Rest habe ich in meinem damaligen jugendlichen Leichtsinn dummerweise verkauft. 
Hier sind wirklich die Perlen dabei die es damals für´s NES gab. Einige vermisse ich aber auch. Kann sich noch jemand auf " Wraith of the Black Manta " erinnern? 
Egal, alleine der Aufwand all diese Spiele irgendwo wieder aufzutreiben rechtfertigt den Kauf dieser Neuaflage. Ich freu mcih.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2016)

ansich ist die Idee Super
Mein persönliches Problem allerdings: Zuviele Jump&Runs und zu wenig RPGs


----------



## Homicidan (15. Juli 2016)

Steht schon auf der Einkaufsliste! 
Finde es auch schade das Tetris nicht dabei ist...aber trotzdem einfach super!
Ja, es is schade das man (Anscheinend) keine Möglichkeit hat andere Spiele per SD-Karte zu spielen, aber
verstehe hier manche nicht die gleich jammern über altbacken, nicht online usw. ...ich würde das auch gar nicht wollen bei dem Teil. Old-Skool Feeling braucht kein Online sein und Grafikmodding oder so...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Nach den bisherigen Quellen, die ich gelesen habe, wird man dauerhaft auf die 30 vorinstallierten Titel beschränkt sein. Auch wenn man mit 60 Dollar wenig falsch machen kann, ist das schon ziemlich mau. Bei den paar KB, die ein Spiel benötigt, hätten es da ruhig 50 oder 100 sein können. Außerdem hätte man doch mit weiteren Spielepacks für kleines Geld noch ein bisschen Umsatz zusätzlich generieren können. Naja, man muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen ...


Eben diese Limitierung auf diese 30 Spiele spricht gegen einen Kauf. Da sind nicht mal die Turtles- oder Probotector-Spiele und diverse andere Klassiker dabei.

Dass keine weiteren Titel über E-Shop zu beziehen und auf diesem Retro-Gerät runterladbar sind ist einfach dumm.


----------



## kingston (15. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben diese Limitierung auf diese 30 Spiele spricht gegen einen Kauf. Da sind nicht mal die Turtles- oder Probotector-Spiele und diverse andere Klassiker dabei.
> 
> Dass keine weiteren Titel über E-Shop zu beziehen und auf diesem Retro-Gerät runterladbar ein ist einfach dumm.



Jetzt wo du es sagst. Turtles hatte ich damals auch.Schade.


----------



## Briareos (15. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben diese Limitierung auf diese 30 Spiele spricht gegen einen Kauf. Da sind nicht mal die Turtles- oder Probotector-Spiele und diverse andere Klassiker dabei.
> 
> Dass keine weiteren Titel über E-Shop zu beziehen und auf diesem Retro-Gerät runterladbar sind ist einfach dumm.


Ohne das jetzt genau zu wissen, würde ich einfach mal darauf spekulieren, das bei einigen der NES-Klassiker mittlerweile die Frage der Lizenzrechte nicht mehr so einfach zu klären ist. Vor allem bei Third-Party-Titeln müsste Nintendo wahrscheinlich viel Zeit und Geld investieren, um die entsprechenden Lizenzinhaber zu finden und die Lizenzen zu kaufen. Vermutlich hat man sich deshalb hauptsächlich auf In-House-Titel beschränkt.


----------



## MattiSandqvist (15. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben diese Limitierung auf diese 30 Spiele spricht gegen einen Kauf. Da sind nicht mal die Turtles- oder Probotector-Spiele und diverse andere Klassiker dabei.
> 
> Dass keine weiteren Titel über E-Shop zu beziehen und auf diesem Retro-Gerät runterladbar sind ist einfach dumm.



Probotector ist doch dabei: Super C. Hieß bei uns anders, weil das Original indiziert wurde. Bin gespannt, ob wir in der deutschen Fassung dann Probotector haben oder darauf verzichten müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Probotector ist doch dabei: Super C. Hieß bei uns anders, weil das Original indiziert wurde. Bin gespannt, ob wir in der deutschen Fassung dann Probotector haben oder darauf verzichten müssen.



contra 3 wurde indiziert? wäre mir neu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2016)

Ach ja, Contra. Ich vergesse immer wieder den echten Namen hinter Probotector. ^^

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> contra 3 wurde indiziert? wäre mir neu.



Contra 3 ist was anders als Super C.


----------



## MattiSandqvist (15. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Contra 3 ist was anders als Super C.



Richtig, Super C hieß bei uns Probotector 2.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Contra 3 ist was anders als Super C.



ach richtig, contra 3 ist super probotector fürs snes.
aber auch super c(ontra) wurde imo nicht indiziert.


----------



## MattiSandqvist (15. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach richtig, contra 3 ist super probotector fürs snes.
> aber auch super c(ontra) wurde imo nicht indiziert.



Richtig, erschien nur bei uns nie unter dem Namen. Stattdessen hießen die ganzen Teile Probotector und statt auf Menschen zu schießen, musste man gegen Roboter kämpfen. Ob man dazu nun Indizierung oder was auch immer sagt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Latte.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Ob man dazu nun Indizierung oder was auch immer sagt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Latte.



sind ja nur völlig verschiedene dinge. 
aber die folgen für den kunden können dieselben sein (schnitte/änderungen), das ist richtig.


----------



## MattiSandqvist (15. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sind ja nur völlig verschiedene dinge.
> aber die folgen für den kunden können dieselben sein (schnitte/änderungen), das ist richtig.



Wenn ein Hersteller aus Angst vor einer Indizierung die Teile umbenannt und der damaligen BPjS in der Form nicht vorgelegt hat, kann man da doch schon von einer Fast-Indizierung der Contra-Teile sprechen. Oder besser gesagt: Wären die Contra-Teile in der Form in Deutschland auf den Markt gekommen, hätte man sie damals sehr, sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich indiziert. Das meinte ich damit, dass es mir egal ist, wie man das ganze in diesem Fall nennt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2016)

da es knapp 30 jahre her ist, ist es so oder so ziemlich wurst.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2016)

naja, ist halt wie bei C&C halt ne Zensur, außer das man da nichts umbenannt hat im Titel


----------



## MattiSandqvist (15. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ist halt wie bei C&C halt ne Zensur, außer das man da nichts umbenannt hat im Titel



Die internationale Version von C&C war meines Wissens in Deutschland indiziert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Die internationale Version von C&C war meines Wissens in Deutschland indiziert.


War sie. Die deutsche Fassung hatte dafür keine Blut-Effekte, Gewaltschnitte bei den Zwischensequenzen und keine Todesschreie gefallener Soldaten.

Mit dem Blood-Patch konnte man aber alle Zensuren wieder aushebeln.

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2016)

feine sache und ne richtig tolle auswahl an spielen. wenn jetzt noch castlevania 3, faxanadu und street gangs drauf wäre, würde ich von einer perfekten auswahl reden.


----------



## Mjthenut (15. Juli 2016)

Gute Idee,

mir fehlt Top Gun übrigens. Das ist wirklich für die Altsemester ne feine Sache...

Hallo SEGA ich warte auf Sonic...


----------



## boarf (15. Juli 2016)

Neat! Mit einer schönen Auswahl an Spielen. Wenn die hier verfügbar ist, wird sie gekauft. :3


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. Juli 2016)

Schon echt geil. Wenn die danach so etwas für Super Nintendo bringen bin ich dabei.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Juli 2016)

Das ist kein NES, das ist ein USB-Stick mit Emulator drauf. Brauch ich nicht. Zu dem Preis erst recht nicht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist kein NES, das ist ein USB-Stick mit Emulator drauf. Brauch ich nicht. Zu dem Preis erst recht nicht.



was ist mit dem preis? für 60usd bekommt man 30 games, ein schmuckes system, ein hdmi-kabel und nen controller. auf der vc zahlt man für 30 nes-games 150€...


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2016)

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Nintendo noch einen Snes und N64 Emulator bringen würde für den heimischen TV ^^

Nettes Retro Gimmick


----------



## Dosentier (15. Juli 2016)

Gut das ich es heute Morgen noch bei Amazon vorbestellt habe, ist dort aktuell ausverkauft.
Was die Spiele Auswahl angeht, kann man es wohl keinem recht machen.
Sicherlich wären mehr schön gewesen, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das wie vorher erwähnt, das es wohl an den Lizenzen gescheitert ist.

Ich hoffe nun ja wirklich, da es anscheinend wohl ein Erfolg wird, das sie noch den SNES, in dieser Form herausbringen und dann bitte mit der Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Spiele dazu kaufen zu können.
Wobei ich dem N64 auch nicht abgeneigt wäre.

Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, das der Controller ja auch in Mini ausfällt.
Da stellt sich die Frage, wie gut ein Erwachsener oder eben eine Person mit großen Händen (Ich), damit zurecht kommt.
Da der Original große Controller ja schon immer recht klobig war.


----------



## Austrogamer (15. Juli 2016)

Das ist alles für Japan.


----------

